# To get a total thyroidectomy or not?



## Shawnmary (Mar 31, 2016)

My ENT doc said I have 4 nodules, 2 of which are over 1 cm and need biopsied. He recommended I get a total thyroidectomy because I have so many and struggle to swallow. I can also do the biopsy every 6 months. He said biopsies are not always conclusive. I don't know what to do. I've had debilitating fatigue and joint pain for 9 months. Any ideas, suggestions, or warnings?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the the board!

Look for a surgeon who is experienced and removes at least 4-5 thyroid's a week

Absolutely!


----------



## Shawnmary (Mar 31, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

If I were in your shoes, I'd find a good surgeon & get it removed.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

It rather depends on your faith in FNA biopsies. Personally, I had three and none of them turned out to be right, so I'm firmly in the camp of "get rid of it"! As you already have symptoms of thyroid disorder, you might well find that you feel better without your thyroid.

Also, the watching and waiting would have completely done my head in!


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

I didn't get mine removed, I will undergo ultrasound surveillance now that my fna came back negative, every 6 months, but I suspect I would like to get rid of it. Can't say I would, but I think about it (prolly too much).


----------



## Mike1973 (Feb 25, 2016)

I had about 8 nodules, 1 was over 1.3cm and came back suspicious from the affirma genetic testing. Dr. suggested a total removal. Good thing because the 1.3cm one was fine in the final pathology but the other side did have a small cancerous nodule. I didn't want to go through the biopsy again anyway so I was fine with the total.


----------



## Shawnmary (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks for your help, everyone! I scheduled the thyroidectomy for April 25th!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Good luck!

Let us know if you have any questions!


----------

